# Moving to a new country



## Ipman (Sep 11, 2012)

I live in Europe and the financial crisis here is really depressing already. My wife is from Montreal and I have been thinking of moving there is there any body that can give me one pros and cons about it.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

I moved from Europe to the US last year. I've never been to Canada but I imagine it's rather similar. If your wife is a Canadian citizen you can probably look through the paperwork and get it started while you're in Europe (and start saving for all the fees). But she may need to already be in Canada to actually file the papers, so you may have to spend some time apart while the papers are being processed (in the US it can take 6-9 months).

I personally can't see any cons to moving to the Americas. Everything's much bigger, much cheaper, and everyone's a heckovalot wealthier


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I live in Montreal. What specifically, are you asking? Pros and cons about moving to a new city in general, or pros and cons about Montreal?

The biggest thing about living in Montreal, IMHO, is the language issue. Are you French speaking? Is your wife? If so, no problem. I'm guessing that this may not be an issue for you, since you're living in Europe...

Infrastructure is a problem here, too; unless you're planning on living and working in downtown Montreal, you will likely have to commute. Most bridges/tunnels on and off the island are currently under some type of construction. Which means traffic delays.

Housing costs are on the rise, although with the recent election of the PQ into office, there may be a slight housing boom in favor of buyers, as more people flee the province.

Schooling...do you have kids? If so, what language do they speak? If their mother went to an English school *in* Quebec, then the kids can too. If not, then they must go to French school. Which is very challenging if they speak no French. The loophole? Send to a private (English) school, if you are able to.

Are you young? Like to eat well, go out, etc? It's a great city, lots to do, cultural, great restaurants, clubs, dancing, you can find just about anything. And the women are gorgeous! Not that it matters, but you will surely already know that, since you are married to a Montrealer!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh...not sure where you're from...but it gets ffffreeeeeeezing here. Cold, damp, sub-zero, bone chipping, wind chilling cold...but we have a pretty darned good St. Patrick's Day parade to end that miserable season called winter


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Ipman said:


> I live in Europe and the financial crisis here is really depressing already. My wife is from Montreal and I have been thinking of moving there is there any body that can give me one pros and cons about it.


I'm assuming you're functionally literate in French?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Ipman said:


> My wife is from Montreal


How long has she been away? Did she leave as a child?

Smoked meat, yum!


----------

